# New bike, to me



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

*New bike, to me (2010 Allez Compact)*

Just picked up a 2010 Allez Comp w/105. I have not ridden a road bike since high school. I do have a mountain bike I trail ride.








I have been cleaning it and switched my mountain bike pedals onto it.
Changes needed
1.) New bar tape
2.) Get road shoes, it came with 105 pedals so set there
3.) Remove rear deflector
4.) A friend is going to fit me to get started
5.) Ride


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice bike. Enjoy it for many safe miles


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

Enjoy it and ride her hard


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Nice looking bike, I hope you enjoy your new hobby/sport for a long time to come. 

By the way, how long ago was high school?


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

tottenham21 said:


> Enjoy it and ride her hard


That's hot.



OP - nice looking bike. I don't see the need for bar tape from the pic you put up.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

BostonG said:


> That's hot.
> 
> 
> 
> OP - nice looking bike. I don't see the need for bar tape from the pic you put up.


It's dirty and I'm a clean bike freak. Also note it's not my dirt/sweat. Doesn't look that hard since I do my tennis racket all the time.

Learning Center | How to wrap your bars part 1 - YouTube


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

froze said:


> Nice looking bike, I hope you enjoy your new hobby/sport for a long time to come.
> 
> By the way, how long ago was high school?


Awhile since I now have a son in high school.


----------



## MYMOJO34 (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice lookin bike!

What kind of handlebars does it have? Maybe its just the camera angle but they don't look stock.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Sweet looking buyyy-zykle! (Gotta get me some white tape for mine)


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I like the red & white. If I may suggest...if you're going to use white bar tape buy the Fizi'k. I'm also a neat & clean OCD & I've had the Fizi'k white tape on for more than a year & it still looks like new. It's almost hard to get it dirty. Anything that gets on it just wipes off with a damp cloth.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Mr. Versatile said:


> I like the red & white. If I may suggest...if you're going to use white bar tape buy the Fizi'k. I'm also a neat & clean OCD & I've had the Fizi'k white tape on for more than a year & it still looks like new. It's almost hard to get it dirty. Anything that gets on it just wipes off with a damp cloth.


Where can you buy it? Which one? I like white but can not stand the ones with the cork in it, looks dirty.


----------



## tottenham21 (Nov 8, 2011)

So you riding her hard yet hahaha, I named mine Eleonor and my wife pissed herself laughing every time I tell her that I'm going out with Eleonor to ride her hard hahaha..


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

MYMOJO34 said:


> Nice lookin bike!
> 
> What kind of handlebars does it have? Maybe its just the camera angle but they don't look stock.


I think they are stock.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

tottenham21 said:


> So you riding her hard yet hahaha, I named mine Eleonor and my wife pissed herself laughing every time I tell her that I'm going out with Eleonor to ride her hard hahaha..


I think I'll name mine Chesty LaRue.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Got some new road shoes, Pearl Izumi Race Road. Waiting for the ice to melt.


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

Lovely looking bike........

(just posting so that I can start my own thread)

Seriously though, nice bike.


----------



## floorguy724 (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice bike man!


----------



## floorguy724 (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice bike! Love the cleanliness!


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

tipstall said:


> Where can you buy it? Which one? I like white but can not stand the ones with the cork in it, looks dirty.


Cork is great stuff, it cleans up easily with just 401 spray cleaner on a wrag.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

froze said:


> Cork is great stuff, it cleans up easily with just 401 spray cleaner on a wrag.


My lizard skin cleans up very nice with 409 and a clean white towel. Works great!


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Picked up some S-Works Roubaix bar tape, white of course.


----------



## bhayes505 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice ride! Enjoy the new hobby but one word of caution...it is addicting! Keep the rubber side down. : )


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Rode 1/2 hour on the trainer yesterday and today. Raised the seat a little more and reduced the clip in tension. I have a friend who rides/races and he is going to help give me a rough fit. I will than ride this spring and decide if I need a pro fit. I'm in Chicago so outside is random right now. I could have gone today or tomorrow but have to work. I'm OK with a little cold and have the proper gear but not ice.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Tipstall, are you a racer? If not, are you planning on racing? If your not going to be racing you can easily get by without a pro fit, heck I use to race at a cat 3 level and never had a pro fit. All a pro fit really is is a a chance for the LBS to make money, ie profit, by selling you the fitting program for $250 to $250, then sell you a bunch of gear you may or may not need. About 1/2 of all the riders I've known over the 35 years or so I've been riding came out worse not only in the fit department but also in the pocket book! So you have about a 50/50 chance of coming out good...but still lighter in the pocket book. Pro riders are different, they get a much more detailed fiiting then some dope at an LBS could ever hope to do, and the pro gets it for free. There are plenty of web sites today that can lead you into fitting yourself on the bike without all the nonsense.

How to Fit a Bicycle
Bike 101 - Bike Fit
Fitting a Bicycle to You: Video Series | eHow.com


----------



## roadiemike (Jan 31, 2012)

nice bike


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

With road pedals on it and fancy front tire leveler.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

OK big question. What do I do for a computer? I have a Cateye Strada Wireless on my MB. Never had any problems and one trail I ride has mile makers and it is dead on. I get the cadence thing but do I need it? GPS, I'm a geek so it has appeal but I'm not getting lost so do I need it? The Garmin connect thing looks cool but after 5 rides would I use it again? Heart rate monitor seems like it would drive me nuts to have on.

My goal is to be able to do group rides and general fitness, no more running on my knees.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tipstall said:


> OK big question. What do I do for a computer? I have a Cateye Strada Wireless on my MB. Never had any problems and one trail I ride has mile makers and it is dead on. *I get the cadence thing but do I need it?* GPS, I'm a geek so it has appeal but I'm not getting lost so do I need it? The Garmin connect thing looks cool but after 5 rides would I use it again? Heart rate monitor seems like it would drive me nuts to have on.
> 
> My goal is to be able to do group rides and general fitness, *no more running on my knees*.


Referring to the bold statements, if you want to save your knees, maintaining an adequate cadence (varying with terrain/ conditions) will go a long way to do just that. Many here will tell you that you can count pedal revolutions to calculate cadence (and that's true), but since you're buying a computer, why not get one with the function. I highly recommend it.

HRM's are (IMO) pretty valuable training tools, but as is the case with any tool, learning how to best utilize it is key. If you opt for one, take some time to learn about the zones, and when/ how to best use them.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Two ways you can do the computer thing. First way is to simply buy another handlebar mount and sending unit with magnet, then just unclick the computer from your MTB and put in the road bike, and back again when you ride the MTB. This 2nd mount kit will cost about $30

Or if you desire the cadence then I would suggest looking at a Sigma, either a BC1609 wired, which are more reliable and last far longer then wireless, not to mention cost less at around $30. Or the Sigma BC 1609 STS double wireless cadence computer at around $75. Double wireless means the speed sensor and the cadence sensor are both wireless, they make another wireless unit The Sigma brand is probably the best brand now on the market.; but do a web search on these and read about the features their quite extensive. The Sigma also has the option of buying a 2nd mount kit so you can use the same computer on two different bikes, the wired kit is about $15.

To get a computer with cadence and hrm your going to pay a lot. You can get a inexpensive HRM watch by itself for $65


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

froze said:


> The Sigma brand is probably the best brand now on the market.


I think that's debatable. I have Cateye Astrale 8's on two bikes and a Strada Double Wireless on another. All have been rock solid.

One bike with the Astrale was in a crash back in '08 where the bike flipped and cracked the faceplate. That bike is now on the trainer, but the Astrale is still running strong. As always, YMMV.


----------



## SolitaryRider (Oct 20, 2011)

To add to what Froze said: I have two basic Sigmas- and I am very impressed with them. One of them is on my scooter- something that it was not designed for...but it works great and has held up admirably. 

The Sigmas seem to be a lot less fussy than some other brands. They allow for up to a quarter inch gap between the magnet and the sensor; and they are built to last.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PJ352 said:


> I think that's debatable. I have Cateye Astrale 8's on two bikes and a Strada Double Wireless on another. All have been rock solid.
> 
> One bike with the Astrale was in a crash back in '08 where the bike flipped and cracked the faceplate. That bike is now on the trainer, but the Astrale is still running strong. As always, YMMV.


I like some of Cateye products and they do have fantastic customer service which is a huge plus, but I went through two of their wireless computer in 5 years, including the first one that failed in 2 years. The original one the sender failed so I e-mailed them to get a part and asked how much the part was, instead they replaced that one with a new FREE complete wireless computer dispite being out of warranty! But the replacement lasted only 3 years. Then I tried a VDO wireless and it lasted 13 months. 

At that point I decided not to buy another wireless unit since I had an old Paramount wired job that lasted over 20 years!! So I went back to wired and got the Sigma.

Also with a wireless computer the (speed) sending unit battery last about 6 to 8 months depending on how much you ride your bike. So your riding a long and suddenly you have no speed display. Not sure how long the wireless sending unit for the cadence battery would last. The main computer battery will last 5 years or longer. My old Paramount display still works (the wire pulled out of the unit) and that battery has been working for the last 11 years! This isn't a big deal for me but weight weenies may be concerned, but a wireless unit weighs more then wired unit. 

They may have improved wireless reliability but they will never be as good as the wired units. So why pay about a 50% more for a product that last less then half as long? But then again I'm a tightwad and I think about things like that!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

froze said:


> I like some of Cateye products and they do have fantastic customer service which is a huge plus, but I went through two of their wireless computer in 5 years, including the first one that failed in 2 years. The original one the sender failed so I e-mailed them to get a part and asked how much the part was, instead they replaced that one with a new FREE complete wireless computer dispite being out of warranty! But the replacement lasted only 3 years. Then I tried a VDO wireless and it lasted 13 months.
> 
> At that point I decided not to buy another wireless unit since I had an old Paramount wired job that lasted over 20 years!! So I went back to wired and got the Sigma.
> 
> ...


I agree with a lot of what you say, so to clarify, I wasn't implying that Sigma was bad and Cateye was the best, or that wireless was superior to wired. Rather, that your statement that Sigma is probably the best brand was debatable. FWIW, my SO has a Sigma HRM that's been very reliable. And in reality, both are reputable brands.

As far as wired versus wireless, as I customarily do with new products, I think I may have waited long enough to go wireless that the products have improved some. As I mentioned, I still use the wired Astrales on two bikes. The only reason I went wireless on the other was because it was an upper end build, so I wanted to try the no wires route, but the sensor is larger (than wired) so IMO there's a bit of a trade off. Can't speak for battery life, since I've only been using it for a few months. I know the batteries for Astrales last at least a year, because I change them in 12 month cycles and reset the odometer to track annual mileage. 

IIRC I had a Paramount computer when I first started adult fitness riding in the mid-80's. Seems to me it lasted quite awhile as is my Schwinn trainer that's going on 20+ years of use. I, too like things that last.


----------



## Rsqdiving (Feb 4, 2012)

*Nice Bike*

I am new to road cycling as well. I have been looking for a bije for two months. I finally went to a bike shop a got sized properly. Now i am down to three bikes the Jamis 2011 Ventura Race, 2011 Cannondale Synapse 5 105 and 2011 Cannondale CAAD 10 105. Any thoughts on these three bikes?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PJ352 said:


> I agree with a lot of what you say, so to clarify, I wasn't implying that Sigma was bad and Cateye was the best, or that wireless was superior to wired. Rather, that your statement that Sigma is probably the best brand was debatable. FWIW, my SO has a Sigma HRM that's been very reliable. And in reality, both are reputable brands.
> 
> As far as wired versus wireless, as I customarily do with new products, I think I may have waited long enough to go wireless that the products have improved some. As I mentioned, I still use the wired Astrales on two bikes. The only reason I went wireless on the other was because it was an upper end build, so I wanted to try the no wires route, but the sensor is larger (than wired) so IMO there's a bit of a trade off. Can't speak for battery life, since I've only been using it for a few months. I know the batteries for Astrales last at least a year, because I change them in 12 month cycles and reset the odometer to track annual mileage.
> 
> IIRC I had a Paramount computer when I first started adult fitness riding in the mid-80's. Seems to me it lasted quite awhile as is my Schwinn trainer that's going on 20+ years of use. I, too like things that last.



If Sigma wasnt offering more features for the money then Cateye I probably would have gone back to Cateye and got a wired job due to their outstanding customer service. I think that feature for feature, looks and price, Sigma has more to offer then Cateye, so in that regard was the reason I said I think their better. Reliabiliy wise I haven't owned the Sigma long enough to make a statement about that yet. If Sigma fails too soon for me I'll go back to Cateye just not their wireless units. I know lots of cyclists that had all sorts of various brands of computers and the two that always surface above the crowd is Sigma and Cateye.


----------



## flyin (Feb 3, 2012)

sweet looking bike! I would suggest the red/white combo lizard skin tape


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Something like this? It's my Christmas set up


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions on the computer, I'm looking into the Sigma, never knew about them.

Got a Topeak Wedge Pack and tell me what you think about what I'm packing.
1.) Tube
2.) CO2 inflator
3.) 3 CO2 cartridges, (may reduce but I have not used one before)
4.) Instant patch kit
5.) 2 Tire irons (plastic)
6.) Rag


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

tipstall said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions on the computer, I'm looking into the Sigma, never knew about them.
> 
> Got a Topeak Wedge Pack and tell me what you think about what I'm packing.
> 1.) Tube
> ...


Everyone is going to have a different opinion and no one will be right or wrong on this subject, just a different way of looking at what to carry.

Personally I don't carry CO2. Yes it's faster which is great for racing, but you have a limited air supply thus not so great for the non-racer. At least you're carrying 3, most carry either 1 or 2; problem is if by some weird and odd chance you have more flats then air on a particular ride you got problems. Also CO2 air bleeds out of butyl faster then normal air so usually when one goes home after a ride you remove all the air and re-pump with a regular pump, though some just pump in the air when needed and eventually all the CO2 will be gone...at least till you have another flat. If you haven't used a CO2 before I suggest strongly that you practice with it so you don't blow carts on the road and still have a flat!! So I carry nothing but pumps; with a pump I have an endless supply of air and the air supply is free.

I really love glueless patches, if done right they will last forever and I don't have to worry about waiting for glue to dry, or find a dry glue tube. You need to prepare the tube to accept the patch just like the glue on kind, you buff an area slightly larger then the patch will cover, clean the tube with an alcohol pad (I carry little packs in the bag), peel the patch off the backing being careful to only touch the smallest area on the corner of the patch, apply the patch centering it over the hole, squeeze the patch and tube between your fingers and thumb as hard as you can for 30 seconds, repeat for each corner, examine the patch if you see any frosty areas re-squeeze that area, and your done.

I also carry a spare tube, but I'm backwards from the crowd, because I can fix a flat fast so I usually fix the tube first before resorting to the spare tube. I also carry a spare ultralight folding tire because I ride into remote areas and I've had tires get destroyed so I carry a back up so I don't have to walk far. 

Of course you need two tire irons, I like Soma steel core irons because their break proof. Also I carry a tool called the QuikStik, with this tool you simply get the tire started with a iron then slip the QuikStik between the bead and the rim and just zip it around the rim and the tire is off in about 2 seconds. However, most of the time I only take about 1/2 of one side of the tire off with the part of the tube with the hole in the middle of the half, then pull about a 1/4th of the tube out and patch and re-install. This makes fixing flats extremely fast assuming you know where the hole is of course.

Rag, I don't carry a rag, instead I carry Orange Goo cleaning wipes in a foil packet I get from Auto Supply stores.

I also carry a multitool, the Park MB3 so I can repair almost anything on the road including stranded motorists...yes I've done that with that tool twice, as well as to help fellow cyclists. 

I also carry certain over the counter meds like Ibuprofen, Imodium AD, and allergy pills, again because I'll ride 50 plus miles from home and on rare occasions something might happen.

Carry about $40 in cash just in case, Superglue so I can fix something even cuts if need be. And insurance and state ID.

Of course if your not riding far from home some of that stuff I carry you may not need to. I do carry a cell phone but it's only for extreme emergencies IF I can cell service. But it's a last resort to call my wife because I don't treat her like she's my mommy, so I will do everything in my power to get back home on my own. And over the last 35 years of being married to her I've only had to call her twice, once at the hospital after an accident dislocated my shoulder and destroyed the bike; and once when I got diarrhea that didn't stop and left me shaking and too weak to continue the rest of the 8 miles home...though I did manage between the 13 or so bouts to make it about 6 miles closer.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

As froze states, everyone's going to have a different opinion of what to carry, but he goes on to offer some very good pointers.

When it comes to 'what to carry' I'm both a minimalist and a CO2 advocate. It's not difficult to use and the inflator makes a difference (more on that below), but I do agree that one should practice both changing tubes/ repairing flats/ remounting tires and inflating before attempting it out on the road - possibly under more adverse conditions.

I use Innovations Ultraflate Plus...
Amazon.com: Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2: Sports & Outdoors
.. and have had no problems using it thus far. 

It's true that tires inflated with CO2 lose pressure quicker than when inflated with a pump, so I deflate/ re-inflate the repaired tire once home. To put this in perspective, as long as you re-inflate the tire within a day or so, you'll be fine, so no need to cut rides short to do so. 

Love the QuikStik mentioned, but I also think Pedro's tire levers are very well designed. I only ever use one.

I take the quick/ easy way out on the first flat and replace the tube. The second (flat) gets the patch job. Despite what froze claims, no one's going to repair a tube, remount a tire and re-inflate faster than someone simply replacing the tube, remounting the tire and re-inflating - especially if they're using a mini-pump and I'm using CO2. 

I'd add a multi-tool, latex gloves and/ or a rag or paper towels, a $20 and cel phone to your list, but the cel phone and $20 can go in your jersey pockets.

Lastly, For ID I wear a Road ID bracelet. Throwing your license or similar in the seat bag is IMO/E not the best option, because (again, IME) EMT's don't look there - especially if your bike is off in a ditch. They'll see the Road ID on your wrist.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

The fixing a flat thing first again is just the way I do it, not saying it's the better way. But since I started using glueless patches I find that if I can locate the leak fast I can undo half of one side of the tire, pull about 14/th of the tube out, patch with the glueless patch and re-install, have air back into the tire even with a mini pump and be ready to go as fast maybe even faster then changing the tube. Don't forget, while I'm pumping the tube with my mini you're rolling the old tube up trying to get the air out so it will fit back into the seat bag...unless your like some biking idiots that just throw the tube on the side of the road and leave!! I hope you don't do that. And a good quality mini pump like the Lezyne Road Drive or the Topeak Road Morph (the Topeak is actually better then the Lezyne and it's almost half the cost! I know, I own both), you only need about 110 strokes (about 200 for the Lezyne) to get the tire inflated to 100psi vs 500 strokes and more for less capable mini pumps that most cyclists carry and they still won't get to 100psi. But the Lezyne looks nicer and is lighter and smaller then the Topeak, so depends on what you want looks and less weight or efficient effortless pumping...or just a CO2 and wham you have air.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

froze said:


> The fixing a flat thing first again is just the way I do it, not saying it's the better way. But since I started using glueless patches I find that if I can locate the leak fast I can undo half of one side of the tire, pull about 14/th of the tube out, patch with the glueless patch and re-install, have air back into the tire even with a mini pump and be ready to go as fast maybe even faster then changing the tube. *Don't forget, while I'm pumping the tube with my mini you're rolling the old tube up trying to get the air out so it will fit back into the seat bag...unless your like some biking idiots that just throw the tube on the side of the road and leave!! I hope you don't do that.* And a good quality mini pump like the Lezyne Road Drive or the Topeak Road Morph (the Topeak is actually better then the Lezyne and it's almost half the cost! I know, I own both), you only need about 110 strokes (about 200 for the Lezyne) to get the tire inflated to 100psi vs 500 strokes and more for less capable mini pumps that most cyclists carry and they still won't get to 100psi. But the Lezyne looks nicer and is lighter and smaller then the Topeak, so depends on what you want looks and less weight or efficient effortless pumping...*or just a CO2 and wham you have air.*


Re: your first bold statement. First off, remember that the scenario is that I've just flatted, so chances are there isn't a whole lotta air still in the tube to 'squeeze out'. That aside, at least in this instance, no I'm not an idiot who throws a spent tube on the side of the road. It fits fine in my jersey pocket 'as is' and gets repaired at home.

Re: the second bold statement, _exactly!_ :thumbsup:

Also, while I admire your patching skills, IMO the method leaves something to be desired in actually finding the cause of the puncture, so you might patch quickly, only to suffer another flat. This may not have happened to you, but it does leave open the possibility. Sometimes quick isn't thorough.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

The Allez cleaned up








My old Rockhopper


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice bikes! And so _clean!_ :thumbsup: 

Making me feel guilty....


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

PJ352 said:


> Re: your first bold statement. First off, remember that the scenario is that I've just flatted, so chances are there isn't a whole lotta air still in the tube to 'squeeze out'. That aside, at least in this instance, no I'm not an idiot who throws a spent tube on the side of the road. It fits fine in my jersey pocket 'as is' and gets repaired at home.
> 
> Re: the second bold statement, _exactly!_ :thumbsup:
> 
> Also, while I admire your patching skills, IMO the method leaves something to be desired in actually finding the cause of the puncture, so you might patch quickly, only to suffer another flat. This may not have happened to you, but it does leave open the possibility. Sometimes quick isn't thorough.


I Don't understand and hate cyclists who throw their tubes on the side of the road along with their spent CO2 carts instead of doing as you do...just put them in your jersey pocket, or stuff them back into the seat bag as I do...except for the CO2 cart because I don't use them. But every place I've ever rode I find discarded tubes, CO2 carts, and food and energy wrappers along the roadsides, that kind of behavior is wacked.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

froze said:


> I Don't understand and hate cyclists who throw their tubes on the side of the road along with their spent CO2 carts instead of doing as you do...just put them in your jersey pocket, or stuff them back into the seat bag as I do...except for the CO2 cart because I don't use them. But every place I've ever rode I find discarded tubes, CO2 carts, and food and energy wrappers along the roadsides, that kind of behavior is wacked.


Agree. Just take the trash home with you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

froze said:


> I Don't understand and hate cyclists who throw their tubes on the side of the road along with their spent CO2 carts instead of doing as you do...just put them in your jersey pocket, or stuff them back into the seat bag as I do...except for the CO2 cart because I don't use them. But every place I've ever rode I find discarded tubes, CO2 carts, and food and energy wrappers along the roadsides, that kind of behavior is wacked.


You'll get no argument from me. What I take out on the road returns with me. It's nothing more than acting responsibly, and IMO extends beyond cycling - to all walks of life...


----------



## hawkman71 (Apr 20, 2010)

> Enjoy it and ride her hard





BostonG said:


> That's hot.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

OK, last thing I need is a computer. I want to get this so I'm ready when the weather get better. (Yes I ride in cold weather but not ice)
Wired vs wireless, I like a clean look so wireless, I want it to work so wired, don't care about lights and interference.
Cadence is a required. I want to increase my fitness and goal is to be able ride with groups that are not out for a sight seeing tour.
Heart rate monitor is something I can't decide on. I understand it would be good for training but can't see myself wearing it often.
GPS looks fun but is it needed? I don't need it for directions. I am a geek and love data so there is that.

Cateye has nice reasonable wired units and I have one on my other bike so I'm used to it.

Sigma has too many choices, nice wired and ones with data collection.

Garmin 500 looks nice and since I plan rides it would eliminate having to look at route sheets. Once again lots of data.

I almost feel like getting a a cheap Cateye (familiar) or Sigma (new brand to try out) and ride for a couple months and than reinvestigate the whole issue. Thoughts?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tipstall said:


> OK, last thing I need is a computer. I want to get this so I'm ready when the weather get better. (Yes I ride in cold weather but not ice)
> Wired vs wireless, I like a clean look so wireless, I want it to work so wired, don't care about lights and interference.
> Cadence is a required. I want to increase my fitness and goal is to be able ride with groups that are not out for a sight seeing tour.
> Heart rate monitor is something I can't decide on. I understand it would be good for training but can't see myself wearing it often.
> ...


FWIW I completely agree with you re: the cadence function, kinda think if you take the time to use it correctly, the HRM will prove it's worth for cardio/ fitness riding and, last but not least, when in doubt buy the cheaper of all the choices, so I'd go with the Cateye Astrale 8 for now. 

Re: the HRM, my SO uses the one linked below. It has what I see as the essential features, has proven reliable and costs under $100.
Amazon.com: SIGMA ONYX Classic Heart Rate Monitor Watch: Sports & Outdoors

I like to keep things simple, so will leave it to someone else to offer the virtues of a GPS.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a Sigma 1609 wired with cadence ($30 Amazon) and love it. Have a Cateye Enduro 8 on my mtb that I rode before the CAAD. I think both are fully capable, but I like the Sigma better. The display is larger, there is a backlight, and it comes stock with a stem mount (unlike the Astrale).

I looked at wireless Sigma, but the sensor was giant and ugly IMO.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Sigma has too many choices? Really? I didn't find their selection even remotely overwhelming; to each their own.

Most, if not all modern wireless computers should not be suffering from interference from lights, even my old Cateyes never had that problem. I separated the two by about 3 inches or so so the light was on one side of the stem and the computer on the other. I also never had a problem with high energy power lines either. So in that regard newer wireless computers should have any of those older complaints ironed out. The only problem I had with wireless operation, besides the reliability issue I mentioned, was when the temps dropped below 38 or so the sending unit would stop sending thus no speed would register.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

heybrady said:


> I have a *Sigma 1609 wired with cadence ($30 Amazon) *and love it. Have a Cateye Enduro 8 on my mtb that I rode before the CAAD. I think both are fully capable, but I like the Sigma better. The display is larger, there is a backlight, and it comes stock with a stem mount (unlike the Astrale).
> 
> I looked at wireless Sigma, but the sensor was giant and ugly IMO.


I believe the cadence function is optional, requiring a second transmitter at additional cost, but feel free to correct me if I read the description incorrectly.
Amazon.com: Sigma BC 1609 Cadence Bicycle Speedometer: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

My Sigma 1609 came with the wired cadence sensor and magnet, you need to read the box or web site to see if it comes with it, some did not! Here is one that comes with the cadence sensor: Amazon.com: SIGMA - BC-1609: Sports & Outdoors 

The one that does not come with the cadence sensor cost about $15 less, but those 1609 models have the option of buying the sensor wire and magnet. Here's the one that DOES NOT come with the "optional" cadence sensor: Amazon.com: Sigma BC 1609 Cadence Bicycle Speedometer: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## drim (Nov 16, 2009)

Beautiful bike.

Which model Allez is that? Year? Comps?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

drim said:


> Beautiful bike.
> 
> Which model Allez is that? Year? Comps?


2010 Allez Elite Compact:
Specialized Bicycle Components : Allez Elite Compact


----------



## atxrider (Feb 16, 2012)

that looks amazing! congrats.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Still looking for a computer? I had a basic Niterider wireless that worked flawlessly for the past 18 months. My wife just bought me a Garmin Edge 500 w/ cadence and it's AWESOME! I only have one ride on it, but wow, I've been missing out. It's a bit of money, but if you like stats it's a dream. By the way, where are you in Chicago? I grew up in a south suburb (Crestwood).


----------



## voodoo01 (Dec 10, 2011)

Like the color Sweet.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

So I have never been a biker, trying to get better, just out to enjoy the ride. I live in Chicago and took the mountain bike out yesterday, 32F but dressed pretty good, 5pm. Legs sucked, what's with that? No food since lunch and than just a salad. I have a really hard time warming up I have noticed. I hate the start of a ride. Do I start too fast? 

Confused??? 

Yes, I'm still looking for the right computer.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tipstall said:


> So I have never been a biker, trying to get better, just out to enjoy the ride. I live in Chicago and took the mountain bike out yesterday, 32F but dressed pretty good, 5pm. *Legs sucked, what's with that?* No food since lunch and than just a salad. I have a really hard time warming up I have noticed. I hate the start of a ride. Do I start too fast?
> 
> Confused???
> 
> Yes, I'm still looking for the right computer.


Could be any number of causes, but starting out essentially running on empty, not eating for ~5 hours before riding would never work for me. I have to have something light before and after even shorter (1 - 1.5 hr) rides, otherwise there's no energy to run on. IME something easily digestible like bananas are a good choice. 

That said, I strongly suggest starting out with an easier spin to warm up and similar for a cool down. Of the two, I think warm ups are more important because they give the legs time to loosen up at the start, where pushing too hard, too fast is more apt to lead to injuries.


----------



## jman0000 (Feb 28, 2012)

tipstall said:


> Awhile since I now have a son in high school.


Whoa, LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Magickiller88 (Mar 2, 2012)

Sweet ride you got there, keep riding!


----------



## outcast2 (Feb 22, 2012)

like the color, and how clean it is.

as for computers I use a sigma 509.

you must always eat before a ride, your performance will be so much improved.

jim


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

As I live in Chicago and we got some snow last night riding is not an option. Got up and I made some modifications this morning.
Fixed this, (this really bothered me).








With this.








Next I took off the old bar tape, than removed the tape around the cables. One side had the cable too high, so I than applied new tape securing the cables were I wanted them.
















Next I brought my laptop down and watched this and did the best I could. I used Deda Bar Tape. 
Learning Center | How to wrap your bars part 1 - YouTube
Learning Center | How to wrap your bars part 2 - YouTube
Seems like it came out OK for my first try. The adhesive on the back of the Deda tape does not make it easy for a beginner.








































This one took the most time, 2 cheap water bottle cages, (I'm kidding about the time).


----------



## CF Sierra (Mar 3, 2012)

sweet ride. I really like that red which I have on my 04 stumpy fsr. makes it that much faster


----------



## outcast2 (Feb 22, 2012)

I like the cleanup and changes, is amazing what the little things do for your ride  and cf is right, red is faster.

jim


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Bar wrapping video is a good way to learn how to wrap one's bars. On both of my touring bikes I put leather handle bar tape on then instead of using tape to finish the ends off I used hemp twine and did it by watching this video: Learn About Bikes with Rivendell Bicycle Works Using the black tape that came with the leather tape just looked tacky, the twine after being shellacked looks like it goes with the tape instead of an after thought.


----------



## JasperIN (Oct 25, 2010)

You should look at the Garmin Edge 200. I ordered one the other day. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice score for sure! how much was it? and when you say a freind is going to help "fit" you to the bike what does mean?


----------



## arginGEM (Mar 2, 2012)

That is a nice set up. Hope you enjoy the riding.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

alien4fish said:


> Nice score for sure! how much was it? and when you say a friend is going to help "fit" you to the bike what does mean?


He will help me optimize seat height and position on seat post, stem height and check my cleat position. He is a serious rider and will help get me close. I want to put some miles on first so I get more comfortable on a road bike vs mountain. 

The weather just turned nice and I'm headed out of town for a couple days so it will need to wait for late next week. My goal is to do a couple group rides a week and then some private time to work on weaknesses or just improve. The 2 groups that I'm hoping to ride with have different levels so I hope I can hang with the lower group. If not than it's time harden up, Velominati › The Rules #5.


----------



## fiataccompli (Jul 27, 2008)

congrats! May you enjoy tailwinds & friendly drivers on the roads!


----------



## alien4fish (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice looking Bike you have there, im looking for my 1st new/used road bike, I looked at Scott Giant and Specailized and i think im leaning twards Specialized Allez or the Sectuer right now


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 12, 2012)

i have an 08 Allez and love it!

enjoy and ride fast...


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

*First ride report!!!*

FIRST RIDE REPORT!!!
Woke up in Utrecht and took a train to the Amsterdam airport (Schiphol) and flew to Chicago. Landed and had a hour drive home. It was 80F in Chicago today, in the middle of March. Ran upstairs and changed into my new bibs, slammed a GU and pumped up the tires of the Allez. Eat a Honey Stinger Waffle and off for my first ride on a road bike in around 30 years. 

I had added a new toy before leaving on my trip, a Garmin 200.









Had a great ride. The ride is stiff when going over rough roads. Started off just trying to get use to the bike (split 1), speed up and was headed into a light headwind (split 2), turned around and switched water bottles (split 3), hammer time (split 4), tried to take it easy and cool down (split 5). 









Post ride picture.









Hope to do a group ride Saturday.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

*First group ride*

OK, I had the day wrong, it was Sunday not Saturday.

Rode a St. Patrick's Day Ride, Wheeling Wheelmen Home, and had a blast on my first group ride, (and my second road bike ride).

The ride consisted of 2 loops a 21 and a 15 mile loop, both starting a stopping at the same point. We rode the 21 mile loop first and had a group of 6. I knew I was in trouble as after 2 miles the pace became hard for me to handle. The guys were very nice and waited for me at street crossings and one guy hung back to ride with me. I need to really keep with this as riding in a group is a blast. I had big problems on hills. When we finished the 21 mile loop I waved the boys on, I didn't want to hold them back and figured I had my fun.

Some data from the Garmin.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

This was your second bike ride you EVER did, and you rode 21 miles? What did you do before you started riding? I find it highly unusual for a 2 time bike rider to be able to go 21 miles on only their second time ever riding a bike.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

froze said:


> This was your second bike ride you EVER did, and you rode 21 miles? What did you do before you started riding? I find it highly unusual for a 2 time bike rider to be able to go 21 miles on only their second time ever riding a bike.


2nd road bike ride. I have a mountain bike that I took on road/bike trail rides, never serious and no real plan or goal. Put around 500 miles on it in 4-5 years. I ran quite a bit last summer and play tennis. My knees said to stop and find something a little less stressful on them, (I also need to reduce my weight). I have always loved riding a bike. I rode the trainer a little over winter but man is that boring. The 21 miles was not bad. Being the slowest in the group really pushed me and that was harder.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

tipstall said:


> 2nd road bike ride. I have a mountain bike that I took on road/bike trail rides, never serious and no real plan or goal. Put around 500 miles on it in 4-5 years. I ran quite a bit last summer and play tennis. My knees said to stop and find something a little less stressful on them, (I also need to reduce my weight). I have always loved riding a bike. I rode the trainer a little over winter but man is that boring. The 21 miles was not bad. Being the slowest in the group really pushed me and that was harder.


Glad you explained that, because I was thinking, damn that guy's got some sort of God given talent!!


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Bad cell phone picture from the ride, Bruce, who was nice enough to stay with me, is taking the picture but his better half is the blue Giant. You can guess which one I am.


----------



## Andy2302 (Mar 23, 2012)

Great thread. I'm learning a lot from you all. 
Super looking bike. Not sure if red is faster though. lol


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Andy2302 said:


> Great thread. I'm learning a lot from you all.
> Super looking bike. Not sure if red is faster though. lol


Red is always faster. You want to know why? Because if your riding a red bike you know everyone is looking at you, so you do your best to go faster because red represents something very clear about your personality…normally associated with danger, excitement, passion, fire, love and of course speed. So you see, the next time you buy a bike make sure it's red.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Just found my picture on the ride organizers website, it was about 1/2 - 1 mile from the end.


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

Looking fast and happy, great combination! Also, great job with the color coordination, you look like you know what your doing.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

So the week after my St Patrick's ride I go out of town for the week. Man that will mess up any training. I get back on Friday and leave for vacation on Saturday. Now the good part, Sunday and we arrive in Palm Desert and I have a bike rental lined up. I get the bike Monday, more on the bike in another post.
Monday, ride #1 on rental, 11.72 miles, 53:59 minutes, no path just wondering and getting use to new bike.
Side bar > The Garmin 200 and courses. This is the ultimate out of town guide. I went on Garmin Connect ad plotted out a course, it shows bike lanes, elevation and distance. Following it is easy and makes you feel like a local and you can just ride.
Tuesday, ride #2 on rental, 21.02 miles, 1:26:39 minutes, great ride and really pushed it.
Tuesday, casual ride with my daughter, 1684 ft downhill, 18.51 miles, 1:18:33 minutes, on comfort bikes. Great scenery.








Wednesday, ride #3 on rental, 30.70 miles, 2:20:39, every emotion, starts out great, unbelievable scenery, beautiful golf courses, I get out of town and motor on, about a mile from when I thought I would be having a date shake my map/gps fails me. I did not zoom in enough to see the road did not go thought. Add to this a almost biff on a loose sand/gravel road. I turn north into a horrible headwind and blowing dirt on a rough rode. It is the opposite of fun. When it can't get worse I find a big dog causing me and he is not friendly, the acceleration to get away kills me. I finally get back on track and after a short period and realize I missed the date shake, I stop at a bus stop to suck down a mandarin orange GU, it's dusty and I'm tired. I get back on the bike and it's bad, I think about rule #5, Velominati › The Rules . I dig and it's tough but as I get into town the wind and dust die down. I finished strong and tired, for sure my best training ride.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

If your still in Palm Springs you need to take a ride up Tram Way, it's a bit of climb, but it's a blast coming down, I reached 58 mph once. If you do decide to attempt the climb make sure when your coming down you prepare for the traffic light at the bottom. Don't ride your brakes down or the rims could get super hot and blow a tire...usually the front...not good. When you decide to slow down sit upright to let your body grab air, then hit the brakes hard for about 5 seconds then release for 10 seconds and repeat till you get down to sane speeds then stop like you would normally do. Even if you don't make it all the way up at least you know you tried and you can try again the next time your in the area.

Better get yourself a date shake too, those are really good especially on hot days which you shouldn't be having this time of the year, but their good regardless of the heat. I was going to have you send me shake but I'm going to be there myself this June so I'll just wait till then!


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice bike!

I've literally just got back from riding my brand new bike from the shop in the glorious sunshine and it was great! I'm so pleased with it.

Have fun on it and let's hope we have a great summer to enjoy some great long distance rides...


----------



## Drunken Master (Mar 21, 2012)

froze said:


> If your still in Palm Springs you need to take a ride up Tram Way, it's a bit of climb, but it's a blast coming down, I reached 58 mph once. If you do decide to attempt the climb make sure when your coming down you prepare for the traffic light at the bottom. Don't ride your brakes down or the rims could get super hot and blow a tire...usually the front...not good. When you decide to slow down sit upright to let your body grab air, then hit the brakes hard for about 5 seconds then release for 10 seconds and repeat till you get down to sane speeds then stop like you would normally do. Even if you don't make it all the way up at least you know you tried and you can try again the next time your in the area.
> 
> Better get yourself a date shake too, those are really good especially on hot days which you shouldn't be having this time of the year, but their good regardless of the heat. I was going to have you send me shake but I'm going to be there myself this June so I'll just wait till then!


I just wanted to say that this is an excellent bit of advice that I shall try to remember. If I ever get up to anywhere near 58 MPH then I may need a new pair of shorts. I'm only just starting out properly, so we shall see...

Great tip, thanks again.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

froze said:


> If your still in Palm Springs you need to take a ride up Tram Way, it's a bit of climb, but it's a blast coming down, I reached 58 mph once. If you do decide to attempt the climb make sure when your coming down you prepare for the traffic light at the bottom. Don't ride your brakes down or the rims could get super hot and blow a tire...usually the front...not good. When you decide to slow down sit upright to let your body grab air, then hit the brakes hard for about 5 seconds then release for 10 seconds and repeat till you get down to sane speeds then stop like you would normally do. Even if you don't make it all the way up at least you know you tried and you can try again the next time your in the area.
> 
> Better get yourself a date shake too, those are really good especially on hot days which you shouldn't be having this time of the year, but their good regardless of the heat. I was going to have you send me shake but I'm going to be there myself this June so I'll just wait till then!


Froze,
Thanks for the route idea, I did not make it over there. I did get a date shake, very good.


----------



## JeffReigns (Apr 1, 2012)

This thread is old, but thats a nice bike you have. How are you feeling about it now that the weather is nicer out?


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

I've been doing some group rides and last week I wasn't the slowest, what a nice feeling. I rode with the slow guy for a while and told him I was him a month ago and he just needs to keep with it. Had my LBS tune up my rear derailleur and they adjusted my brakes and trued my rear wheel. $20 talk about great service, thanks Lucky Brake.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Got killed on a group ride Saturday. My group cancelled as it was going to be 35 in the morning so I went with another group. Nice guys, I had a flat at mile 2 which was fun to change, 36 mile ride and in trying to keep up I blew up. Had a hard time the last 2 miles as I really went past my limit in pace I'm guessing. Legs felt OK Sunday and rode 20 miles Monday, easy as I could still feel some soreness. I did have a great time.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

tipstall said:


> Got killed on a group ride Saturday. .


 Dang, and your able to speak from the grave to all of us? It's a miracle!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

tipstall said:


> I did have a great time.


IMO, that's what matters. Kudos to you for your efforts!!


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

300 miles so far this year and that includes allot of travel time which cuts into my riding. Had a great 28 group ride this weekend. Got another flat, 2 out of last 3 rides. Yesterday I took both tires off and checked the last to tubes. Both times had a rear puncture, both tubes had holes. Found a hole in rear tire that must have been the problem. Checked the rims to be sure it was not a nipple problem. New tubes and tires, Michelin Race 3. All set to go when I get back Wednesday.


----------



## Corsair05 (May 9, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

475 miles YTD and my first 50 mile ride yesterday. Rode the Udder Century (1/2 for me). Rode with a group at the beginning before getting dropped on a hill, rode by myself and than hooked on the back of another group. 2 friends were waiting for me a couple miles up the road and we hit the first rest stop and regrouped with the main group. I was eating every 45 minutes and drinking regularly. I got dropped again and my 2 friends and rode on to rest stop 2. After this we worked together and practiced drafting in both cross wind and head wind. The course designer was evil with a 2 mile uphill near the end, (it was 2 miles but not very steep). The last 4 miles were painful. Felt great afterward and so glad I did it. It was a very well run event.








New bike on order, (suspenseful teaser).


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

tipstall said:


> Rode 1/2 hour on the trainer yesterday and today. Raised the seat a little more and reduced the clip in tension. I have a friend who rides/races and he is going to help give me a rough fit. I will than ride this spring and decide if I need a pro fit. I'm in Chicago so outside is random right now. I could have gone today or tomorrow but have to work. I'm OK with a little cold and have the proper gear but not ice.


Nice, how much did you pay for it? Might need to pick me up something similar.

Anyways, here in SoCal we have perfect weather, but my insomnia is acting up again, and all I want to do after work is sleep.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Picked up the new bike today. Teaser photo.








https://forums.roadbikereview.com/cyclocross/my-new-salsa-chili-con-crosso-2012-a-282291.html


----------



## Gieggoilija (Jun 17, 2012)

Nice red bike!


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Gieggoilija said:


> Nice red bike!


Thanks

630 miles YTD. Most on my Allez, a couple on C^3 and a rental on vacation.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

35 miles this morning, over 800 YTD.


----------



## madflava54 (Jul 1, 2012)

Where in Chicago is that? Do any group rides?


----------



## thabreit (Jun 29, 2012)

Great looking bike looks like your really enjoying it


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

madflava54 said:


> Where in Chicago is that? Do any group rides?


Union

I ride with Lucky Brake out of Crystal Lake.


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Just went over 1000 miles YTD today, here is mile 1000.


----------



## DMLew (Jul 28, 2012)

Great thread, you've made so progression over the past months. How are you liking the C^3?


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

Been having fun,
a little cyclocross








and now a fatbike


----------



## tipstall (Jan 14, 2012)

My first year totals, Distance 1,480.4 miles, 100:54:00 hours
Had a great new years eve ride with friends, 25 miles in 28F weather with snow/ice on the trail.


----------



## cmtbiz (Jan 8, 2013)

thats beautiful. I am just getting out to buy a road bike. I might be looking for red also.


----------

